# AMD-Chipsatz-Treiber-Installation. Welche Reihenfolge ist richtig?



## Montechristo1979 (24. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe seit gestern ein AMD-Ryzen 2700X-System, mit MSI X470 Board, etc.

Da ich mit der vorhandenen Windows-Installation nicht zufrieden war, habe ich Windows neu installiert.

Falls das Thema hier falsch ist, bitte einfach verschieben 

"Früher" hieß es immer, erst Windows, dann die Chipsatz-/Board-Treiber und dann erst Treiber für Grafikkarte, Sound, etc. Bei meinen Intel-Systemen hab ich das auch immer so gemacht, aber nun bei meinem neuen AMD-System würde ich gerne wissen ob das auch so richtig/wichtig ist.

Gilt denn dieser Grundsatz heute immer noch, oder ist das mittlerweile egal?

Ich frage nämlich weil ich gestern nach der Windows-Installation eigentlich auch gleich die Chipsatz-Treiber installieren wollte. Aber ich bin dann 15 Minuten vom Rechner weg gewesen und da hat er im Hintergrund die Nvidia-GraKa-Treiber über Windows-Update geladen und installiert. 

Da es gestern Abend eh schon spät war, hab ich nichts weiter mehr gemacht.

Kann ich nun also ohne Bedenken die Chipsatz-Treiber "drüber" installieren?

Die Frage ist auch, wie ihr das bei bestehenden/laufenden Systemen macht für die es dann ja immer wieder mal neue Chipsatz-Treiber gibt. Deinstalliert ihr dann immer erst Grafik/Sound, aktualisiert dann die Chipsatz-Treiber und macht dann Grafik/Sound neu drüber? Oder "haut" ihr einfach die Chipsatz-Treiber immer wieder drüber?!

Danke


----------



## teachmeluv (24. April 2018)

Aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung ist das eigentlich relativ egal. Sollte Windows (welches wird verwendet?) bei der Installation mit dem Internet verbunden sein, werden für den Chipsatz etc. die optimalen Treiber bereits implementiert. Ich habe noch nie einen Nachteil gehabt, wenn ich diese angebliche 'Reihenfolge' nicht beachtet habe. Ich mache lediglich Updates der Grafiktreiber, die vom Hersteller (nVidia oder AMD) entsprechend einfach migriert werden oder eine Neu-Installation vorschlagen. Wenn man sein System sonst sauber hält, dürften da auch keine Probleme auftreten.


----------



## Montechristo1979 (24. April 2018)

Es kommt Windows 10 Home 64bit zum Einsatz.


----------



## teachmeluv (24. April 2018)

Dann brauchst du meines Erachtens nach wirklich nicht darauf zu achten. Einfach Windows drauf hauen, deine Treiber in beliebiger Reihenfolge installieren und los legen.


----------



## Montechristo1979 (24. April 2018)

Danke 

Ich denke das werde ich auch so machen. Ich werde mir aber trotzdem die aktuellen Chipsatz-Treiber von der AMD-Seite laden, denn die auf der beigelegten MSI-CD meines Boards sind schon wieder "alt". 

AMD hat ja erst vor ein paar Tagen neuen Treiber anlässlich des neuen X470-Chips rausgebracht.


----------



## teachmeluv (24. April 2018)

Die beigelegten CDs kann man meistens vergessen, sei es aus dem Grund, dass aus aktuellem Trend kaum noch jemand ein Laufwerk besitzt. Zudem sind die Aktualisierungen teilweise so schnell, dass die CD zum Zeitpunkt der Pressung schon wieder hinterher hinkt. Lad dir die aktuellsten Treiber runter, notfalls wird Windows dir sagen, das dieser ggf. älter ist als der bereits vorhandene. Dann ruhig gerne den vorinstallierten drauf lassen.


----------



## Montechristo1979 (7. Mai 2018)

Da bin ich wieder 

Soweit läuft der Rechner super, jedoch "vermisse" ich eine Kleinigkeit, die ich bisher von Asrock gewohnt war, nämlich der im Bios aktivierbare "Ultrafast Boot". Gibt es das bei MSI nicht, bzw. heißt es im Bios vielleicht anders?


----------

